# Vista to win 8.1 Data Transfer



## Davey Jones (Feb 1, 2014)

Whats the best way to transfer all my data from a 3 year old Toshiba with Vista to my new Toshiba using win 8.1.

I tried the windows easy transfer with a cable connected to both laptops but it says it was unable to do that  

,I tried a flash drive between both laptops,same problem.

I heard changing vista to win 8 is a problem and that microsoft doesnt want to be bothered with it.   true?


----------



## Matrix (Feb 1, 2014)

Flash drive should work, don't use their built-in backup or synchronization, just plain file copy. Prepare the files on vista and copy them to flash drive, then copy them to win 8.1 from flash drive.

Your flash drive may not have enough space for all your files, you may need to plan carefully and do it multiple times.


----------



## Davey Jones (Feb 2, 2014)

AWESOME, thanks for that.

(mumbling to self) "now why the hell didnt I think of that".


----------



## kburra (Feb 3, 2014)

Remember though you can`t transfer Your programs via a USB,you will have to reinstall all those.


----------



## Davey Jones (Feb 3, 2014)

kburra said:


> Remember though you can`t transfer Your programs via a USB,you will have to reinstall all those.



I dont have a LOT of data to move so hopefully I can move what I need.

BTW....I really dont like these new windows,I was so used to the Vista and Ive heard it was one of the best but NO windows says this 8.1 is better.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 3, 2014)

I got used to it.....I think.


----------



## Davey Jones (Feb 4, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> I got used to it.....I think.


 I put that new Toshiba (2 months) aside for now,sStill cant get away from that Vista on this older model.
I brought the new one to get up to date on computers but right now I dont feel like getting up to date....


----------

